# 6/11 and 6/12 Beach Report



## Naz1 (Sep 27, 2010)

Saturday and Sunday morning we got on the beach by 5 am with hopes of an early morning bite. Sat we ended up with 1 shark, 1 pomp, and 4 whiting. We hooked the shark around 7:30 am, on cut ladyfish. Today we had two shark rods out along with 8 pomp rigs without a single bite. We did cast on about a 10 ft shark that swam by today, it circled my bait several times but would not eat, maybe next time. Overall it was a slow weekend, but still had fun with the shark we did catch.


----------



## tshot2 (Jul 31, 2008)

Very nice...were you on Pensacola Beach?


----------



## Naz1 (Sep 27, 2010)

Yes, east past Portifino.


----------

